# anubias id?



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

Got these anubias in a trade, he said they were coffeefolia but I'm thinking they are actually barteri because they're too big, not enough leaf wrinkle, and the leaves are more arrow shaped than the round lobes that coffeefolia have.

































What do you guys think?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I agree with you. At least double the size of the largest coffeefolia leaf I have. Here is a good comparison: http://tropica.com/en/plants/plantdetails/Anubiasbarteri%27Coffeefolia%27%28101G%29/4553


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Anubias barteri var. 'broad leaf' 
http://www.floridaaquatic.com/aquarium_plant_anubias_barteri_broad_leaf.html


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

okay thanks, is there any way to tell between anubias barteri var barteri and barteri 'broad leaf'? It's definitely one of the two. The leaves are damn big but so is the rest of the plant... never had anubias this big lol.


----------



## Southern (Jul 17, 2010)

Its looks like Anubias caladiifolia. 


Enviado desde mi chancletaPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I think the same (complete name: Anubias barteri var. caladiifolia), because of the deeply heart-shaped leaf base with a distinct vein running backwards into the lobes. It seems that the leaf shape of caladiifolia plants is a little variable, there are pictures of ones with more elongate leaves than your plant. E.g. here: http://araceae.e-monocot.org/taxonomy/term/1553


----------



## sushant_sagar (Mar 13, 2015)

This could be anubias barteri "butterfly".


----------

